# Waste water tank valve fitting.



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

I own a bessacarr e530,and I am trying to find out what type of fitting I will be able to fit into the threaded part of the waste water tank ball valve.

I have contacted swift and they have informed me it is a 28mm fitting.

Unfortunately they could not tell me what type of fitting it was.Such as BSP,NPT,parallel or tapered?

I intend to put the fitting into the threaded part of the ball valve,and then attach a hose to the other side the fitting.

Does anyone have any experience of this kind of arrangement?

Thanks in advance,
Lonewolf.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste water*

Hi

Have a ead of the thread below - it might give you a few pointers.

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-43996-mean.html


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Waste water*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a ead of the thread below - it might give you a few pointers.
> 
> ...


If the internal (smallest) dia of the threads is approx 23 -24mm then its 3/4in bsp. You will need a 3/4 in bps hose (fulham) hosetail. Fulham is the trade name for the stepped tail which you push hoses onto.
A plumbers supply merchats will have one.

they will all be BSP if its threaded pipework.

Phill


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi There
I can definetly tell you it has a 1inch bsp thread and I managed to track down a brass hose tail that fits from this company - www.marinestore.co.uk. Part no ES49223, it costs about £4.50 + postage but can be delivered next day.
Whilst it works Ok and I can connect a hose I'm still looking for a screw on or clip on version - when I find one I'll let you know.
Regards
Deno


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Waste Water Tank*

When you have correctly identified the thread Size. Someone says 1"BSP.
Then hose tails or Claw Couplings are readily available from Engineering Merchants, Pneumatic Suppliers, Plant Hire etc Just think of who would supply the Marine Trade, Civil Engineers, or Mechanical Engineers.
Most Claw Couplings are metal but you can get plastic for applications such as yours. You will need one 1" BSP and one Hose Tail then they just clip together. ( Push and rotate)

Steve


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you pneumatician ( Steve )

I've tracked down an online supplier of claw couplings they are centurywise.co.uk and I've just ordered mine on line.
Ta
Deno


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Lonewolf, As you have a Bessecar it should have come with a waste extension as standard kit, Steve


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

*Waste extension.*



sergeant said:


> Hi Lonewolf, As you have a Bessecar it should have come with a waste extension as standard kit, Steve


Cheers Steve,

No,I am afraid it didn't.
Nothing in the owners manual that said it should of.

Any other Bessacarr owners out there that could confirm this?

Maybe Swift could answer this question?

Cheers,
Lonewolf.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Waste pipe*

Lonewolf

I will come back to you

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback from Swift*

Lonewolf

The waste hose that you refer to comes standard with the Reich remote waste tank which is fitted in our E700 and Kontiki range.

In answer to your question it does not come standard on your vehicle. We have recently created a part number, 1083961, for an adaptor from 1" male BSP to 28mm male push on.

Hope this makes sense and is helpful

Regards
Kath


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Feedback from Swift*



SwiftGroup said:


> Lonewolf
> 
> The waste hose that you refer to comes standard with the Reich remote waste tank which is fitted in our E700 and Kontiki range.
> 
> ...


Hi Kath,

I contacted Swift technical department this morning,and gave them your part number.
Unfortunately their system does not recognise it :? 
Do you have any other suggestions?

Kind regards,
Lonewolf.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Hi Lonewolf

Sorry, I was too eager, we do not have this part as yet, it is too new. There are some on order and I will send you one when they come in.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Feedback*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Lonewolf
> 
> Sorry, I was too eager, we do not have this part as yet, it is too new. There are some on order and I will send you one when they come in.
> 
> ...


Cheers Kath,

I received the part in this mornings post.............just the job  

Another example of Swifts excellent customer care!

Thanks again,
Lonewolf.


----------

